# Peanut Crafting Manga Library Wall - CLOSED



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 9, 2020)

EDIT
IM SORRY BUT HAS STOPPED CRAFTING
Gates have been closed 
Thank you to those who stopped by.
Sorry if you couldnt get the recipe. =<

I feel like this one is not seen a lot so going to let people come see her to get it!
Not sure how long she will be crafting to give out the DIY

BE KIND AND CURTIOUS
If you see someone is trying to visit STOP TALKING AND CLOSE THE WINDOW!
Do not take things. Do not pick things up.

Comment if you are stopping by please. Just so i know people are interested!

DO NOT WONDER MY ISLAND
Please stop by Peanuts then take the airport home. Thank you!
Her house us left, over bridge, pink one straight up! ^-^

DO NOT SHOP WONDER
I want people to be able to get the DIY! Villagers do not craft forever. Maybe another time people can check shops.


Dodo Code is:
*3PJPQ*

CHECK NEWEST CODE POSTS INCASE IT CRASHES


Nothing is required btw. Just follow the rules. Tips appreciated tho.


----------



## 1ce (Apr 9, 2020)

i'm visiting! c:


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm gonna stop by!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 9, 2020)

Btw, you'll likely see me wondering around. (Blk and red outfit with a top hat on)

CJ is visiting so catching fish. Lol


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 9, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 9, 2020)

I'll be stopping by ~~~ If its not too packed!


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (Apr 9, 2020)

Im stopping by!!


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 9, 2020)

I'll stop by - if I can get in, that is


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 9, 2020)

That didnt take long to crash
*
NEW CODE
N7644*


----------



## toddishott (Apr 9, 2020)

Im gonna stop by!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 9, 2020)

I will probably stop by if it slows down then. I don’t want to overload or crash :,)


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 9, 2020)

I’m coming !


----------



## intestines (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to come over if she is still crafting


----------



## senb0 (Apr 9, 2020)

id love to come by if its still available!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 9, 2020)

Lot of people currently on island getting the recipe.

Will likely keep my nook phone up for a couple mins for them to finish getting the recipe to start heading home to make it go smoother.

Please be patient. ^-^ I will be doing this as long as she is crafting.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 9, 2020)

I'll drop by again when it slows down ~~


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 9, 2020)

Also, I dont think anyone has done it yet, but please "learn" the recipe once you make it back home. 
Please and thank you. ^-^


----------



## intestines (Apr 9, 2020)

An error happened because someone didn't close their menu. I couldn't even walk into Peanuts house I hope you open again


----------



## toddishott (Apr 9, 2020)

I was in peanuts house and it crashed. I feel like you should dm dodo codes to slow down the craziness


----------



## Xen0 (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd come by too if it's okay


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 9, 2020)

NEW CODE
*K30XT*

Please use airport to leave. Thank you


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 9, 2020)

Where is peanuts house located?
Nvm I forgot my map LOL


----------



## kanooshie (Apr 9, 2020)

I’d love to try and come by if she’s still crafting


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 9, 2020)

trying to get in can someone get off their phone


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 9, 2020)

intestines said:


> An error happened because someone didn't close their menu. I couldn't even walk into Peanuts house I hope you open again



^^^^^^^^
In case no one is aware, not stoping convos while someone is trying to leave or visit can contribute to this.
 If you see the "countdown" happening you NEED to close the windows and chats!

Also, not leaving via the airport when there are several people on an island can cause a similar issue.

Obviously, with Ninintedo crashes happen.
Thank you. ^-^


----------



## milktea (Apr 9, 2020)

hi! could i drop by?


----------



## niko2 (Apr 9, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> In case no one is aware, not stoping convos while someone is trying to leave or visit can contribute to this.
> If you see the "countdown" happening you NEED to close the windows and chats!
> 
> ...


Often there's no time to end the convo before it reaches 0.. :/
Anyway I'd like to stop by! I'm trying now and getting wuh-oh! all the time haha


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 9, 2020)

Would like to visit if I can get in~


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 9, 2020)

My first Pen Islander to visit.

I feel blessed.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 9, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> My first Pen Islander to visit.
> 
> I feel blessed.


thanks for the wall lmaoooo


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 9, 2020)

I'll try to visit if it's still open <3 been looking for this


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 9, 2020)

IM SORRY BUT SHE IS NOW DONE CRAFTING


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 9, 2020)

ahhhh oh no i left a tip then got immediately booted LOL

edit: ohh i see, thanks for the opportunity anyway <3


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 9, 2020)

meggtheegg said:


> ahhhh oh no i left a tip then got immediately booted LOL


Eek! Sorry! I'll pm you dodo code to come pick it back up!


----------

